# For Fun: DBSTalk R15 Frapper Map



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks to Raybz for send me this link.

Just fun for fun.... Let's create a map of where we are all at.
You don't have to do this if you don't want to... It is just for fun.

My recommendation...
go to http://www.frappr.com/ first, and create your account. And tweak your location however you want.

Then go to: http://www.frappr.com/dbstalkr15

And add yourself to the DBSTALK-R15 group.

Just a fun little thing.


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

Just added myself and thought I would suggest that people who have chosen to join with "real names" add their DBSTALK screen name as a "Shout out" or something.

I have never heard of most of the people who have added themselves to the map by name, but would recognize screen names....


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I signed up but haven't added if I got it yet or not. I won't know until I get home from work.


----------



## gimme5 (Jan 28, 2006)

pretty neat. I'm not sure if it has a real purpose but what the heck...


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm on it now.

Carl


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Just for fun... no purporse...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

We did this once before for the general DBSTalk membership. Actually it was quite interesting. Lots of people on the east coast.

Should be equally as interesting this time since it's only DirecTV R-15 folks.

http://www.frappr.com/dbstalkcom


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

Okay I signed up too.


----------



## dgib (Nov 16, 2005)

Just signed up.


----------



## LacyinTX (Jan 4, 2006)

You can customize your display name for whatever group you are a member of. I am a member of another group with a slightly different user name. I think it's cool to see where we all are.

Lacy


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

I have signed up.


----------



## ChrisWyso (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm In.


----------



## dawgfan63 (Feb 24, 2006)

Added myself...I notice the other person from Athens, GA in on the map but don't see my pin. Do you all see two pins for Athens, GA?


----------



## pcolag8r (Nov 10, 2005)

Earl, back to your original idea for this...

Keep DBSTALKR15 as the main frappr group. Then, you could create a new group for each update - DBSTALKR15-10AF/103A. Then, as people receive the update, they could join the group and we'd be able to see who has the update. You could keep this group around until the next update, then de-activate it.

Just an idea.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

dawgfan63 said:


> Added myself...I notice the other person from Athens, GA in on the map but don't see my pin. Do you all see two pins for Athens, GA?


Yes there are two pins there, you just have to zoom in to notice.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Good Idea... we will try it with the next update.


----------



## Jasen (Mar 21, 2006)

I just added my self


----------



## Bud33 (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## bhill (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm in...I think the update tracker is a cool idea for the next rollout.


----------



## Layne123 (Mar 29, 2006)

In


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm in. Cool map.


----------



## TheTooleMan (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm in, too. 

Funny how Austin and Dallas show up on the map but not Houston. It's bigger (but not necessarily better)


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Bump.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Bump of a 21 month old thread?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Bump of a 21 month old thread?


I saw a lot of people asking about where the releases are. I'm not to concerned myself, but thought maybe someone might want to resurrect this.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm in...... I didn't see it last time (Thanks for the bump of a 21 month old thread)


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm in too. Didn't see this the first go'round.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I didn't see it either. I don't know how I missed it. But, I am added now.


----------

